# Dear Airtel, Why Not for others? Airtel Hyderabad 16mbps 200gb @ 1899; 2mbps after fup



## swatkats (Mar 5, 2015)

Its time Airtel broadband users across India start demanding better/similar packages for users in cities other than Hyderabad. Please look the plans for Hyderabad below

*i.imgur.com/b0hkmq1.jpg

Last time i check Airtel pays the same wages in Hyderabad like in other places and costs almost same/lesser for running operations in Hyderabad. So why this disparity?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 5, 2015)

This is pure BS. 

If they only want to give good plans to Hyderabad, then they should just stop broadband service in other cities. Though I'm a BSNL broadband user, I need plans like this from any ISP for my city/area too. Its unfair of them to just concentrate on one city alone.


----------



## gemini90 (Mar 6, 2015)

Seriously, a time may come when such services in Hyderabad may become one reason for shifting residence to that place permanently.


----------



## swatkats (Mar 6, 2015)

I recently showed these plans to my friend in Delhi who shifted 2 years back from hyderabad, He always feels bad for leaving Hyd. I wish airtel takes such initiative in other markets and grab the markets. They stay happy, customers stay happy.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh I would happily port to Airtel for using this plan.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 6, 2015)

Even the 999 plan is great. Hyd people are really lucky indeed to have such amazing plans from almost all ISPs now.


----------



## sling-shot (Mar 6, 2015)

This is free market working for us. Since there is someone in Hyderabad who is offering better plans than this AirTel, BSNL etc. are being forced to at least match that plan/operator. I think the plan offered by the competitor will be better than this but AirTel is relying on its brand value to make up for the difference in plan.

It could be either considered as predatory pricing if they are using their profits elsewhere to undercut the competitors or cross subsidisation if they are trying to make up losses in Hyderabad with profits from elsewhere. Those prices are not the reality. 

Don't salivate over these mirages.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 7, 2015)

Blame the competition.


----------

